# Skyline trailers



## rwebb210 (Aug 11, 2001)

Looking for information, good and bad on Skyline brand trailers.  They are marketed under the names Nomad, Layton, and Aljo.  I'm looking into purchasing a new trailer and this brand has sparked my interest.  This will be my first purchase of a travel trailer.  Looking at the new for 2001 and 2002 model 299 or the 310.  Again I would like some input both good and bad from anyone.


----------



## n/a (Aug 12, 2001)

Skyline trailers

Hi

We had a 19ft 5th wheel Nomad and loved it. We never had any difficulties with it nor any real repairs in the 5 seasons we had it. The only reason we traded it in was because our family had out grown it, so we upsized. There are times I wish we still had it as it was a nice sized one for weekend camp trips. I would consider a Nomad in the future.

Hope that helped you.
Nisey


----------

